
World Food Programme’s “blockchain” has one participant, i.e., it’s a database - petethomas
https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2017/11/26/the-world-food-programmes-much-publicised-blockchain-has-one-participant-i-e-its-a-database/
======
nowarninglabel
Neat to see this written up, even if critical.

I was loosely involved with this project and the goal was to learn and expand
WFP's knowledge. Folks who built this were not paid, at least for the initial
build.

It's great that WFP is innovating a bit, but these things take time. I do
believe WFP can benefit from exploring new ways of doing things. Maybe
blockchain will help make things more efficient and transparent, maybe it
won't. But to me, seems worth trying new things.

